# Do you know Hema / dark roast



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello,

Just a tip in case you are low budgeted.

The Hema shops (are there any on Great Britain ?) Propose A few variety of beans that are decent,Italian style.

Price in Euros : 8 € 1 Kg.

The dark roast have more flavor.

Perfect for beginners to train with a new machine/grinder but it really can do the trick in case .

Better taste imho than many well known brands from supermarkets as "carte noire, Malongo, others the name escapes me. A good surprise

I am not sure production date is given but typical limit of use is 2 or 3 years so have a look at that date...

Regards


----------



## CoolingFlush (Aug 4, 2019)

I brought some cheap HEMA beans back from Holland and very much enjoyed them as espresso. It was the slightly more 'fancy' ones that come in 500g bags, maybe Colombian. I'd buy them again as budget beans. Also got some good espresso cups from HEMA, they always have stylish, cheap homeware.


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

I find it in England : https://www.hema.com/en-gb/cooking-dining/coffee-tea/coffee/coffee-beans-dark-roast-espresso---1-kg-17100013.html

Here in France if you buy 30€ (I did buy 3 Kg of beans) the shipment is offered


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've entered the twilight zone...John, John where are you


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

I checked,

On the HEMA you have production date (and time  which is rare on the industrial type)










There is an Italian coffe that is known "without surprise" it is the Passalacqua (different flavors, I like the "Cremador" ) Often fresh (I, july, I received beans that where good until june 2022 which mean they have been roasted june 2019, they where extra fresh)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And what is your relationship to this company, out of interest? Are you a customer?


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

Oh Mildred ! I just pass the info, it is not common to find cheap beans that are good enough.

I ordered once 3 Kg of HEMA, I am finishing the last one those days, I will probably go to theyr shop as one is not far from my home, but frankly the Italian Passalacqua is really something else , even, if the price is x2.5, that is the one I like and try to order more regularely (from different sellers, France, Gemany...) I dont know which blends and coffees you use in England, just passing infos, as I said


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Oh Mildred come on these are extra fresh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

Hihi !!!

Admitted this looks like marketing, I did not knew that Hema Hollandese group 3 months ago, They are just in the category "good plan (some persons on the French forum pointed that to me) " when it comes top coffee beans

I am always pleased to do some communication about products or sites that I appreciated, this is eventually rare so why not


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

A lot of people on this forum generally tend to buy freshly roasted beans. And normally finish them within a few weeks of roasting. Not 2-3 years. Those beans would be quite stale.

But if you like them, keep buying them.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

I also buy freshly roasted, from small companies , what I noticed from those 2 industrial suppliers , is that , with Passalacqua, (Typical Napoli Milano, if I understand well) I received beans that where roasted less than one month ago (count 2 weeks for the gas to flow out and those where really fresh beans in the end)

For Hema, I will see the dates in their shop. The bean I had in July where roasted in april.

due to the very long dates they use in the industry (2 to 3 years) I found it quite interesting to have production date on the Hema. I do not wish to use one year old beans, for instance and on many brands from the supermarket, you have no other info than the limit date.

Notice not anyone can buy beans for 8€ 250g (sometime too lightly roasted) . That is how I presented those Hema, for the same price you have one kg of decent coffee that can be used for training or if you spend all the budget in your holidays  (the 80-20% italian blend helps indeed)

If it is the only blend you drink for a month you will be tempted to throw it when the packet is almost finished, but when opened it even have good flavor (which I obtain more now with a low pressure start, sort of pre infusion) Decent, I prefer that to the well known "Malongo" or "carte noire" (and they say 50% is under "rain forest "agreement )

Some with better knowledge than me pretend that in good valve pouches, the conservation can be quite long.(anyway for Italian type)


----------



## HBLP (Sep 23, 2018)

Fwiw guys I really don't think this guy's marketing, just a friendly french chap trying to pass on cheap deals. It's true that not everyone can afford specialty coffee and to get a roast date printed within a month or so on something that is £7 a kilo would be quite interesting to some


----------



## Olek (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you  I will present myself in the good section, but I was searching for typical infos on dimmers, while ordering the parts so I passed the "presentation stage" at the moment.

My job is piano technician and restorer, (hence the need for good coffee, before asking the brand of the piano, I ask the customer by phone if he have a good expresso machine - unfortunately most have Nespresso and I feel obliged to say that in that case I agree to come to work on the instrument  ) So me no coffee dealer nah 

I have seen some sites give the production and/or limit date of the industrial beans they propose, it would be a good habit if all would do the same.


----------



## Harrie (Jul 16, 2020)

I buy Hema coffee and I love it. I think it is far better than many others out there. I don't know about expensive brands but I know what I like. I use the pods in my delonghi machine but also like the ground beans. For me I enjoy the process. The extra dark strength 8 is quite Italian in flavour in my opinion. Mix of arabica and robusta so big caffeine kick too. My partner likes the crema version. Strength 5. 8 it too strong for her. I def recommend. Would love to hear about other brands though. I'm a big fan of the Department of Coffee and Social Affairs coffee shop


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Harrie said:


> I buy Hema coffee and I love it. I think it is far better than many others out there. I don't know about expensive brands but I know what I like. I use the pods in my delonghi machine but also like the ground beans. For me I enjoy the process. The extra dark strength 8 is quite Italian in flavour in my opinion. Mix of arabica and robusta so big caffeine kick too. My partner likes the crema version. Strength 5. 8 it too strong for her. I def recommend. Would love to hear about other brands though. I'm a big fan of the Department of Coffee and Social Affairs coffee shop


 Where are you located? I can recommend some good Dutch roasters (assuming you are in NL) but they're a *long* way from Hema industrial dark roasts.


----------

